# Pandemic Real Estate Bubble?



## 300 H and H

Patrick Boyle

259K subscribers

Subscribe to The Daily Upside! (Free Business & Finance Newsletter) https://bit.ly/3Gj1z4V During the pandemic, house prices have increased even faster than they did in the period leading up to the 2007 financial crisis, stoking concern that another dangerous housing bubble is developing. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Excellent information for all....


----------

